# 66 Tripower Carbs



## PontiacPaul (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi guys and gals I have a question about the tripower carbs. We know they are hard to find. Now that the base plates and top plates are available can a regular 2 bbl rochester be modified to be installed as the outer carbs. Does anyone know if there is a difference in the main bodys.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

There is a video that I posted that shows how to do this (post number 3): http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/tri-power-carbs-75522/

The normal 2 venturi carbs will have idle circuits (true tri-pwr ends do not) and the venturi sizes might be smaller than the true tri-pwr end carbs depending on what carb you used.


----------



## PontiacPaul (Dec 22, 2014)

Awesome thats what I thought. The video shows a speedway motors kit. Has anyone used the OEM style baseplates that are available now? I have read that the those fit poorly in the bores and leak vacuum.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

This vendor sells the non U.S. made throttle bodies and if you read the description, it basically says what you have heard. I would try to find the Rochester made ones.

1959-1966 End Carb Throttlebases- Please Read the Full Description Prior To Ordering- Also the Service We Offer for Your Throttlebases | Pontiac Tripower


----------

